
Apple's new iPhone operating system will decimate part of Facebook's business - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-apple-ios-14-damage-audience-network-ad-business-2020-8
======
TheCoelacanth
> Apple is making it harder for companies to track people's data across apps —
> and Facebook says it could have devastating effects on part of its business.

Good. Any business that relies on tracking people without their explicit opt-
in consent deserves to be destroyed.

------
mikece
I wonder how many people are going to be shocked at the invasiveness of
Facebook that will only come to light as Apple (and others?) start to block
things that Facebook does.

More shocking to me is how many people _know_ and don't care.

~~~
myself248
What blows my mind is that all of these capabilities and extensions were
happily built in, like "oh of COURSE there's a good reason for any random app
to know all this stuff", and they're shocked, SHOCKED to see it being abused.

------
greenyoda
Two previous discussions of this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24284613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24284613)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24284046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24284046)

------
vr46
If only we knew of other instances of large companies making platforms that
were massively abused in bad faith so we could better understand this shocking
black swan event. Oh. Wait.

Facebook just happen to be on the other end this time: sometimes you’re the
pigeon, sometimes you’re the statue.

------
fred_is_fred
I think Facebook could stand to be reduced by 1/10th.

~~~
tinus_hn
Facebook _destroyed_ by new iPhone operating system

------
coldtea
Finally, some great news about Apple!

------
paul_f
While this presents Facebook as losing from this change, remember it is
Facebooks customers who rely on their cost effective advertising campaigns to
run their business.

~~~
wmeredith
Commerce was a thing before Facebook. It will be a thing after.

------
mtnGoat
This makes me so happy. As someone who works in the advertising sector, I'm
happy to hear the bells tolling for the creepy tracking companies.

------
jp0d
I'm not sure if WhatsApp's chat data is accessed by FB too. I thought it was
impossible after they implemented end-to-end encryption. A friend of mine
recently bought a mattress and talked about it with other friends in a
WhatsApp chat. One of those guys didn't even look up the mattress anyone on
the web but still got an ad for it on FB in a few hours. Could be just a
coincidence. All of them are on Android.

